

Ask HN: Where should I sell my good short (5-char) domains? - ljlolel

I have recently bought a number of good, short (5-character), pronounceable, brandable but not dictionary-word domains.<p>For those of you with experience selling domains, what would be the best way for me to sell them?  What would be quickest?  What would give me the best price?<p>I've been looking at GoDaddy Auctions, Sedo, and AfterNIC, but I'm not sure what the best way to go about selling them is.
======
ScottWhigham
Other than those, I'm not sure what else you can do beyond (a) generating
traffic to the domain, and (b) putting a FOR SALE sign up.

~~~
ljlolel
I don't understand, so you posted on all 3? Have you ever sold a domain
before? How?

------
ujjwalg
<http://www.igoldrush.com/sell.htm>

------
stone2020
Namepros, DnForum, Moniker, Greatdomains, Namedrive, Ebay, Sitepoint

